# Asthma...



## traumateam1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay guys time for me to be honest here. I have asthma and lately it's gotten fairly bad, unfortunately. I was on Symbicort but haven't gone back to the doc to refill my prescription yet, but I will be soon.

Anyways to my point of this thread. Does anyone know of good exercises to help reduce this asthma? Right now if I run for 10 minutes straight I gotta breath thru my blue inhaler (ok not literally...). I know start off by walking fast then slow get into running works, but does anyone have *specific* exercises that they do, or that they know of that works well?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## marineman (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't have asthma and don't have much research proven knowledge of it but someone once told me that swimming worked for them. It helped condition their cardiovascular system and increased efficiency in the lungs without necessarily stressing them as hard as say running. To me under water would be the worst place to have an asthma attack though so use that at your own risk.

Maybe until you get back to the doc try some cross training like biking or a high intensity weigh lifting circuit that can increase your heart rate without putting too much stress on your respiratory system.

Edit: since you want specific exercises if you're interested in a high intensity weight lifting program I can try to throw something together just let me know.


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Now that you mention it I remember someone suggesting swimming for asthma. So I think I should start doing that!

And yeah, if you can set up some sorta work out system that would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 12, 2008)

A lot will depend on your triggers. Dust? Cold? Humidity? 

Now at the beginning of flu season would not be a good time to be without your maintenance inhaler for very long. Symbicort and Advair are two very good ones. 

As far as exercise, are you pre-medicating prior to starting? Many have be able to build up their tolerance to exercise with the proper maintenance prescription and using their rescue inhaler 2 - 4 puffs 15 - 30 minutes prior. This is what gets some of the major athletes through their workouts. 

In Pulmonary Rehab we emphasize strenghtening the upper body which is why swimming is an excellent exercise. Pull-ups and push-ups are excellent also as are the free weight exercises which I like to recommend if done correctly they give a good stretch, contraction and flexibility. Stretching with a focus on improving chest wall function and compliance is a good idea. Diaphragm training exercises are also recommended. Keeping the long muscles of movement in shape will provide more efficient use of O2 but maintaining the major muscles directly affecting the respiratory system will enhance the ability to get the O2 to those muscles. 

If your insurance covers it, get an Exercise endurance test and maybe a VO2 measurement at a PFT lab for a baseline. They will do Spirometry tests at intervals to test the hyper-responsiveness of your airways. If your insurance doesn't cover it, see if you can sign up to be a guinea pig in an Exercise Science program at a university that offers this degree especially at the Masters and Doctorate level. However, you will need to take your rescue inhaler and sign a lengthy waiver. 

For more research articles:

American Thoracic Society
http://www.thoracic.org/

Canadian Thoracic Society
http://www.lung.ca/cts-sct/home-accueil_e.php

*Disclaimer:*
*Always consult your physician. Preferably a good pulmonologist with a specialty in exercise medicine.*


----------



## marineman (Sep 12, 2008)

traumateam, I'm not a physical trainer or a doctor, just an enthusiast so I'll make one to the best of my ability but it's use at your own risk h34r:

Vent, any thoughts on using something like this with asthma?
http://www.powerbreathe.com/work.html


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 12, 2008)

marineman said:


> Vent, any thoughts on using something like this with asthma?
> http://www.powerbreathe.com/work.html


 
Find a BVM with a removeable (or addable) PEEP valve or a PEEP valve that has a built in exhalation valve and attach a mouth piece. 

Or, hook up with a Respiratory Therapist for a PEP device. 

http://www.everydaymedical.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=250

Or, buy a couple bags of balloons at the dollar store with variable resistance.


----------



## craigmathew (Nov 13, 2008)

*Asthma*

I think asthma caused by air particles in which unwanted dust surrounds it.
Antiasthmatic drugs to treat asthma.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 13, 2008)

I had severe asthma growing up and docs always suggestion swimming.  Unfortunately I never developed a knack for swimming.    But if you can swim try doing that more often.

_*Remember, swim with a buddy. 

*_What type of environment do you live in?


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Nov 22, 2008)

When I was a kid I got bronchitis and ever since then I've had to use an inhaler  before I exercise. I don't always use it, but when I do I feel a lot better. Take it before you exercise to open up your bronchioles and see how that works.

Try doing step work. I know it sounds dumb, but step aerobics work not only your heart but your lungs as well. Start out slow and with a low step and do that for 5 minutes, take a break and then do it again but this time make your step tempo faster. If you're not wheezing and you feel good to go, make it a little bit more advanced. B)


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 24, 2008)

Swimming doesn't work for me because the chlorine is a trigger. I've had excellent luck with the breathing meditations in yoga and its something you can practice at home.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2008)

*Talk to your doctor.*

And have a good Thanksgiving.


----------

